# Cheapest 90cc+ chainsaw?



## NoPaint (Mar 10, 2011)

What is the cheapest used 90cc+ saw I can buy.  No I don't need 90cc's but its something every man should have.  Order of importance: 1. Burly Truck 2. Burly Splitter 3. Burly Saw.  Right now I'm only at 54cc's (not burly).  Please help me find a burly saw.  Thanks!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 10, 2011)

Cheep and 90+cc's doesnt mix at all!


----------



## Naandme (Mar 10, 2011)

Jay you got that right LOL


----------



## Thistle (Mar 10, 2011)

haha right on....


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 10, 2011)

good luck. depending on your comfort with chain brakes and the like, I wouldn't rule out an older McCulloch or something like that. You have to be vigilant with ebay, but they are there and every once in a while one slips by and is snatched up for a crazy low price.

even at a normal price we are talking 1/2 the price of a bigger stihl.


----------



## KarlP (Mar 10, 2011)

Aww crap.  I have a midsize truck and my largest saw is 84.7cc.  I must be a tiny pecker nancy boy.  :red: 

I'm guessing the cheapest new 90cc saw of a reliable brand is the Dolmar-PS9010.

Buying that saw as the off brand discontinued Solo 694 might be cheap.  I think its predacessor the Solo 690 is a winner too.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 10, 2011)

some people have to compensate. I drive a moped, split with a hatchet and use a 27cc poulan.


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL - you guys are a hoot!  

And to make matters better: I'm gonna piss off all the cc pissing match guys by only cutting softwoods with it!  I know what you guys mean about some people always trying to compensate.  Me and my 2wd 6 cylinder truck are A-OK. 

Ok so those are good ones to keep an eye out for on ebayt. Keep em coming if you know more.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 10, 2011)

Am currently looking for either a Mc Culloch SP125 or a Stihl 090.2 different Macs sold in the past 5 days - a SP105 w/32" bar sold for $355 & a SP125 with 101B racing motor & 36" fatboy bar went for $755.Also 2 different 090's went for $1,009  & $700,respectively.Right now there's a 090 w/33" bar Buy It Now - $999 CD in addition.


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 10, 2011)

I was hoping for around $400...seems like I may need to raise the bar a little (no pun intended)....

The Echo saws are apparently real good.  I've only used their blowers and they are robust little buggers.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 10, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> some people have to compensate. I drive a moped, split with a hatchet and use a 27cc poulan.



I can do it with a rusty hand saw cutting and noodling (No hatchet) and a bicycle!


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 10, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Naandme (Mar 10, 2011)

Well for 400 good luck maybe one that needs alot of work you can find some that will need a cylindr&piston; kit. You will have to come off of 700 plus for a used saw that is my opinion in that size range.


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok $700 or so I can swing...thanks folks.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 10, 2011)

Naandme said:
			
		

> Well for 400 good luck maybe one that needs alot of work you can find some that will need a cylindr&piston; kit. You will have to come off of 700 plus for a used saw that is my opinion in that size range.



+1 And pull the muff!


----------



## KarlP (Mar 10, 2011)

NoPaint said:
			
		

> Me and my 2wd 6 cylinder truck are A-OK.



You only have 2wd?  Ohh.  I feel better now.  :coolsmile: 



			
				NoPaint said:
			
		

> The Echo saws are apparently real good.  I've only used their blowers and they are robust little buggers.



I don't think the CS900EVL has been made for 20 years.  I don't think the Echo 1200 & 1201 have been imported into the US.  The others just aren't burley. ;-) 

In all seriousness, if you'd consider an 80cc saw there are a lot more options.  Is this for milling or bucking?  If bucking, how often do you intend to see big wood?


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 10, 2011)

80cc would be burly too (burley is a tobacco).  Its mainly for bucking - I just love cool tools so 80 is good as well...just want something with some real strong chain burying power.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 10, 2011)

NoPaint said:
			
		

> I was hoping for around $400...seems like I may need to raise the bar a little (no pun intended)....



I am pretty happy with my $400 special.  Haven't had the opportunity to raise the 5' bar yet.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 10, 2011)

If you can find one, a used Makita 6401 (Dolmar 6400) will get you close if you bolt on an 84.6cc big bore kit.  The only problem is that the oiler (not the power) pretty much hits it limit with a 32" bar.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 10, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> NoPaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a steal.Most places would charge you that much for a 5' bar alone,if they had one.


----------



## moosetrek (Mar 11, 2011)

Dang I thought I was OK with a 372XP...  now I worry that everyone's laughing at me when my back's turned.  It's OK I'll just keep telling myself its not the size but how you bury the bar.


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 11, 2011)

moosetrek said:
			
		

> Dang I thought I was OK with a 372XP...  now I worry that everyone's laughing at me when my back's turned.  It's OK I'll just keep telling myself its not the size but how you bury the bar.



They're laughing but not because of the saw...its your chicken legs


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought a Stihl 660 that is like new with 25 and 36 inch bars for $800. 91.6 CCs.  Love it.  I saw (no pun intended) one go for $700.


----------



## NoPaint (Mar 11, 2011)

Golfandwood -

You got a really good deal; definitely a cut (pun) above anything I've heard of.  Ideally my purchase would be a project saw.  I need to carve out (pun) some time to search around tomorrow.  Even though its Friday I may not be able to prune (pun) my schedule enough to start my search but I will be buying a BURLAAAYYY saw real shortly.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 12, 2011)

here's your saw. act quick and it might be yours. not sure what the reserve is, but I think $400 bid on it would be a decent deal for a 100cc saw.

http://cgi.ebay.com/McCulloch-Pro-M...666940365?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item4aa93d33cd


----------



## Thistle (Mar 12, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> here's your saw. act quick and it might be yours. not sure what the reserve is, but I think $400 bid on it would be a decent deal for a 100cc saw.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/McCulloch-Pro-M...666940365?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item4aa93d33cd



That's a good price for a powerhouse. According to Acres' website,the saw was made in 1976 by Partner (same thing as their P100),rated for 16" to 36" bar.8000RPM,6.1cubic inch & powerhead weight of 18 lbs.

I'm very tempted to splurge right now.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chain speed is everything in milling....imho my 880 stock is 11500. Muff modd coming soon should get me 12500.
The big husky gov. set at 12000


----------



## Thistle (Mar 12, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup.Those big older saws arent as fast,but had loads of low end torque.My Poulan 475 is 12500,same as its twin Jonsered 2077.I didnt think it was quite that much until I seen it being tach'd on dealer's shop bench.The Stihl 090 I'm always thinking about is only 6500,be nice to double that somehow without burning it up lol


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 090 with the gov off will do 12k range no problem.


----------



## Danno77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Definitely agree 10000% with Jay on this, BUT (and that's a big but) Remember that these older saws will run much slower out of the wood then their newer counterparts, but in the wood SOME of that difference disappears because of their brute strength. To put some numbers to it to explain a little better (these are MADE UP NUMBERS, NOT REAL) an old big cc saw may run 8500 out of the wood and a new similarly sized saw may run 12500 out of the wood, but get both deep into a cut and working hard and your old saw will be down to 7900 and the new saw will be down to 10,500.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 12, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Definitely agree 10000% with Jay on this, BUT (and that's a big but) Remember that these older saws will run much slower out of the wood then their newer counterparts, but in the wood SOME of that difference disappears because of their brute strength. To put some numbers to it to explain a little better (these are MADE UP NUMBERS, NOT REAL) an old big cc saw may run 8500 out of the wood and a new similarly sized saw may run 12500 out of the wood, but get both deep into a cut and working hard and your old saw will be down to 7900 and the new saw will be down to 10,500.



I am talking about milling only when it comes to the big saw's. I like to be running in the 8k range under a load. Pressure is applied or taken off to maintain it. Not saying anything wrong with the older saw like that just not in the range I am looking for. (milling only and there modds you can do to most old saws) That also brings up the final cost.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 12, 2011)

That's true,those big older saws have incredible torque,especially needed when buried in a big log.It takes 3 times as much power when milling as compared to regular crosscutting.


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to get back to the op's question but your best chance to get a relatively expensive 90+ cc saw is a 395XP. Picked up my current 395 for $460 including shipping. Well used and mighty dirty and had to replace a few parts but it runs like a champ. Try and get one with a decent sized bar as a new longer bar will set you back some serious coin.

Unfortunately, after a quick scan, the cheapest one on there now is over $600 with only a 20" bar.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 5, 2011)

We'll see how my $240.00 Solo 690 is when it arrives. I don't think I can get a big saw much cheaper than that. These are supposed to be torquers & capable of driving a 42" bar. With a 36" bar this should be a hellofa nice pruning saw, Randy


----------



## wkpoor (May 5, 2011)

I have a 395XP and I'll tell you it ain't close to my Solo 681. I've thought about selling it but hang on to it for a spare. The 681 or Dolmar7900 is the best all around value and will kick most 90+cc saws and are alot lighter. I will tell you from experience no body needs anything more than what those 2 deliver and this is coming from a guy who most always thinks bigger is better. I've had a 32" bar on my Solo and can't slow it down. Total animal of a saw. Problem is though they are getting hard to find, very few dealers around. Might have to be an internet purchase. Dolmars are alot easier to locate dealers for. There a couple guys who have really dialed in the 7900 for a port job. After porting a 7900 you'll have the last saw you'll ever buy in that size. Like me with the PP346, its like cutting with a light sabre.


----------



## smokinj (May 5, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> I have a 395XP and I'll tell you it ain't close to my Solo 681. I've thought about selling it but hang on to it for a spare. The 681 or Dolmar7900 is the best all around value and will kick most 90+cc saws and are alot lighter. I will tell you from experience no body needs anything more than what those 2 deliver and this is coming from a guy who most always thinks bigger is better. I've had a 32" bar on my Solo and can't slow it down. Total animal of a saw. Problem is though they are getting hard to find, very few dealers around. Might have to be an internet purchase. Dolmars are alot easier to locate dealers for. There a couple guys who have really dialed in the 7900 for a port job. After porting a 7900 you'll have the last saw you'll ever buy in that size. Like me with the PP346, its like cutting with a light sabre.



Sounds like you been drinking the kool-aid again! lol


----------



## wkpoor (May 5, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I thought the same thing till I went to my first GTG. I had been cuttin firewood for 25yrs and thought I knew it all. I got my A** handed to me on a plate. It was so embarrassing its a wonder I could face those guys again. But I soon broke the ice and let them teach me a thing or 2 about chainsaws.


----------



## TreePointer (May 5, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> Ya I thought the same thing till I went to my first GTG. I had been cuttin firewood for 25yrs and thought I knew it all. I got my A** handed to me on a plate. It was so embarrassing its a wonder I could face those guys again. But I soon broke the ice and let them teach me a thing or 2 about chainsaws.



It was those crazy dudes from the Cincinnati area, wasn't it?   ;-)


----------



## smokinj (May 5, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I have been around them saws not anything to save on the 7900 anymore. Ported 460 vs 7900 not going to embarrass anyone either side. Lots of Awesome saws in this class. Saving money not going to happen unless you pick it up used off someone who dont know what there selling. BEST CHAIN SHARPENER WINS THESE'S CONTEST.


----------



## wkpoor (May 5, 2011)

3yrs ago a 7900 could be had new for 545.00. Super great saw at a super great price. Then crap happened. Price shot up like crazy. Baileys still has some killers deals on the Makitas 6400 with BB kit. If I didn't already have all I need thats what I would probably get.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 5, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> 3yrs ago a 7900 could be had new for 545.00. Super great saw at a super great price. Then crap happened. Price shot up like crazy. Baileys still has some killers deals on the Makitas 6400 with BB kit. If I didn't already have all I need thats what I would probably get.


 I heard Dolmar was trying to grab market share years ago & their saws were selling cheaper here than in Germany. The problem with the BB kit as I see it, is that you are taking off a high quality Mahle Nikasil cylinder & putting on what is probably a China P&C set., something I wouldn't put on a Dolmar I owned. Randy


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> 3yrs ago a 7900 could be had new for 545.00. Super great saw at a super great price. Then crap happened. Price shot up like crazy. Baileys still has some killers deals on the Makitas 6400 with BB kit. If I didn't already have all I need thats what I would probably get.



Same saw now is 850.00 with no bar.....Didnt take long but glad you got one 545 is a great deal!


----------



## wkpoor (May 6, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are probably correct. Better to just keep the BB kit for later if you would need it. They sent me a 100cc BB for my 395 yrs ago and I never did get around to trying it out.


----------



## atvdave (May 6, 2011)

I didn't read all the post so this may have been posted... 
A used Makita 6401 from Home Depot for around $200 to $300, with a 84cc BB kit from Baileys.
Or do what I did.. Order a new 6421 from HD for $472.00 and after the warranty runs out but on Baileys 84cc BB kit.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 6, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> wkpoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baileys offers 2 kits....one is the 79cc Mahle. More money of course, but that's what I'd go with.

Also saw Baileys now has meteor kits for other saws where up until now they only had pistons. Good reviews and they are about $150


----------



## wkpoor (May 6, 2011)

atvdave said:
			
		

> I didn't read all the post so this may have been posted...
> A used Makita 6401 from Home Depot for around $200 to $300, with a 84cc BB kit from Baileys.
> Or do what I did.. Order a new 6421 from HD for $472.00 and after the warranty runs out but on Baileys 84cc BB kit.


Didn't realize that HD deal was still out there. Some of those showed up at one of my GTGs a couple yrs ago with BB on them. They ran good!


----------



## atvdave (May 7, 2011)

wkpoor said:
			
		

> atvdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's kinda hit and miss. Some people get rejected and some don't. I had no problems at all and it was just last week. And if they do reject you the will most likely offer a used 6401 at a reduced rate if you complain enough about it. The key is to pay up front... then they have your money and there's little they can do other than give you a refund. But if you complain enough they will offer you a used 6401 for a lot less then they usually sale them for.


----------



## jdemaris (May 7, 2011)

NoPaint said:
			
		

> What is the cheapest used 90cc+ saw I can buy.  No I don't need 90cc's but its something every man should have.  Order of importance: 1. Burly Truck 2. Burly Splitter 3. Burly Saw.  Right now I'm only at 54cc's (not burly).  Please help me find a burly saw.  Thanks!



Cheap??  You can probably find an old Homelite 5-30 for $50 and it has 114 ccs.  Another $50 will get you an old Remington Mall at 105 ccs.  That the cheapest I know of.

I've got several of both.  Homelite 5-30 was named because it's rated at 5 horse and weighs 30 lbs.  The Mall 2MG weighs 34 lbs.

I cut for over 20 years with a Sthil 056 Magnum at 93 ccs.  Last summer  while stuck for parts with my Sthil,I started using a Makita/Dolmar 64 cc saw and never went back to the Sthil. I love the Dolmar and hardly notice the power difference.  The only thing I don't like about it is the rim-sprocket it came with.


----------

